# Iwodevape Stainless Steel Pre-Coiled Wires Fasttech



## zadiac (15/4/16)

lol......I wondered when other people will be jumping on this band wagon 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10021367/4625100-iwodevape-stainless-steel-pre-coiled-wires-for

If you look closely, you'll see it's also cut from SS tubing like the notch coil. The middle "wire" is flat like the sides. I think we'll start to see more of these types of coils coming out.

Here's the reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...coil_competitor_doesnt_seem_to_be_a_11_clone/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (16/4/16)

Awesome, gonna order some Notch Coils rather. They seem like a winner.


----------

